# Sad dogs take a bath



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Sad dogs, pre bath










Sad dogs take a bath










Sad Summer:










Sad Rose











more


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Sad Nard










Verrrry sad Mia










Sad.....er, well I guess this is just Beau










More sad Mia










more


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Then a couple funnies

HAI Sister!










Okayokayokayokay.... I go away now.










done!


----------



## Yui (Sep 12, 2009)

Hehe, Sunny also got a bath today, I should of took pictures; he looked pitiful! xD 
I love sad Mia, too adorable! <3 Beau's having a good time! O:


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

I've decided I need a pap....or 5.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> Verrrry sad Mia


Laurelin, I'm taking custody of Mia, whether you like it or not. PM me for my address


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

So adorable! Especially Beau! Does he love getting baths? He looks terribly happy to be dripping wet, lol. Cadence absolutely hates baths. He'll make whiny noises when I put him in the bathtub and basically make sad puppy eyes at me till I'm done.

And omg, bathing 5 dogs at once. I have to congratulate you on that =D


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> HAI Sister!


Lol, I love how even in this picture you can tell Summer is thinking "Oh god, it's HER agian" 

Great pictures, as always


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Those are the cutest wet and sad dogs I've ever seen! I've always wondered if special care should be given to the ear fringe when bathing paps, is there anything special there, or is the fringe treated the same as the rest of the coat?


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Seeing the 5 of them lined up all wet is the CUTEST pic EVER!! LOL


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

OMG......I so enjoy all your pictures!! You are so good! Love all your paps......Beau is mine if he ever needs a home....LOL....Thanks for sharing!!

Merry Christmas to you Laurelin....


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I don't think there is any more pitiful wet dog than a Pap. Mia is so sad but Nardo, well, he looks quite cheerful. Thanks for the smiles.

Merry Christmas and enjoy having all your babies together for awhile.


----------

